# Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?



## EasyDriver (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Filterreinigung. Wie oft muss eigentlich der grobe Schmutz aus dem Filter entfernt werden? Also die Schlammschicht die sind in den Filterbürsten absetzt. Muss er überhaupt entfernt werden? 
Bin mir jetzt unsicher ob es raus muss oder nicht, weil ja einige ihren Filter nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr reinigen oder ist das auf den kompletten Filter bezogen? Normal zersetzt sich doch der Schlimm und landet wieder im Teich oder sehe ich das falsch? Klärt mich bitte mal auf.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## rainthanner (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?*

je früher der Schmutz aus dem System ist, umso besser fürs Wasser. 





...aber nicht, dass du jetzt mit dem Kärcher anrückst. Es reicht normal das Betätigen des Zugschiebers der Vorabscheidung.


----------



## karpfenalex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?*

Hallo

Ich kann mich Rainer nur anschliesen.
Je schneller um so besser

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Mr Brain (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?*

Hallo
Man sollte den Filter nur reinigen, wenn der Wasserdurchfluss nicht mehr sichergestellt ist. Im Filter befinden sich nämlich im "Schlamm" viele winzige Kleinstlebewesen, die das Wasser sauber und klar machen und damit das AH und OH für einen gut funktionierenden Teich sind. Außerdem sollte man (wenn möglich) den Filter täglich kontrollieren oder einen Wasserregler kaufen, der den Strom bei überlaufen des Filters abschaltet. Wenn es keinen Durchfluss mehr gibt, sollte man (wenn möglich) nur die Filterbürsten mit einem schwachen Wasserstrahl abspritzen. Wenn jedoch auch Filtermatten gereinigt werden, sollten Filterbakterien zugeführt werden.


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?*



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Man sollte den Filter nur reinigen, wenn der Wasserdurchfluss nicht mehr sichergestellt ist. Im Filter befinden sich nämlich im "Schlamm" viele winzige Kleinstlebewesen, die das Wasser sauber und klar machen und damit das AH und OH für einen gut funktionierenden Teich sind. Außerdem sollte man (wenn möglich) den Filter täglich kontrollieren oder einen Wasserregler kaufen, der den Strom bei überlaufen des Filters abschaltet. Wenn es keinen Durchfluss mehr gibt, sollte man (wenn möglich) nur die Filterbürsten mit einem schwachen Wasserstrahl abspritzen. Wenn jedoch auch Filtermatten gereinigt werden, sollten Filterbakterien zugeführt werden.



RICHTIG

* *


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filterreinigung - Wie oft muss der grobe Dreck raus?*

Hallo



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Man sollte den Filter nur reinigen, wenn der Wasserdurchfluss nicht mehr sichergestellt ist. Im Filter befinden sich nämlich im "Schlamm" viele winzige Kleinstlebewesen, die das Wasser sauber und klar machen und damit das AH und OH für einen gut funktionierenden Teich sind. Außerdem sollte man (wenn möglich) den Filter täglich kontrollieren oder einen Wasserregler kaufen, der den Strom bei überlaufen des Filters abschaltet. Wenn es keinen Durchfluss mehr gibt, sollte man (wenn möglich) nur die Filterbürsten mit einem schwachen Wasserstrahl abspritzen. Wenn jedoch auch Filtermatten gereinigt werden, sollten Filterbakterien zugeführt werden.



Wegen der täglichen Kontrolle des Filters und einbringen eines Wasserreglers....

Eigentlich hat jeder Filter (egal ob selbstgebaut oder gekauft) in der Regel einen Überlauf der das Wasser Ungefiltert in den Teich zurückfließen lässt wenn er zu stark verschmutzt ist.

Sonst stimme ich zu das eine leichte Reinigung der Filterschwämme oder Matten nur notwendig ist wenn sie wirklich stark verschmutzt sind und kaum noch Wasser durchströmt oder der Filter überläuft. 

Wobei die Filterbürsten nicht wirklich dazugehören da sie nur Mechanisch den Grobschmutz herausfiltern (Fischkot, Algen, Blätter etc.). 
Und kaum Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien bieten.
Die Bürsten kann man ohne Bedenken öfter reinigen.  
Sonst belastet der Grobschmutz nur unnötig das restliche __ Filtersystem.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------

